# 2 "Martin" Cigars (new pic added)



## Halfcaff (Jul 24, 2010)

I was so impressed with his cigar pens I had to try it.  Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery!  I'm a cigar lover so this was right up my alley. 

The first one I made was out of Red Mallee and buckeye burl. The second one is made out of Claro Walnut and buckeye burl.  I used churchill parts.  I sanded through 600 grit.  I really didn't want much shine to the pens at all but I did want a finish on them.  So I just put a few coats of renaissance wax on them.  Next time I go to the local cigar shop I will have them in my pocket for a conversation starter.  Thanks Martin for leading the way with your creativity.  Thanks for looking and letting me know what you think.


----------



## aggromere (Jul 24, 2010)

Cigar stuff seems to be really catching fire, (joke).  Me and two of my cousins have been saving cigar bands for a long time now and I bet I have 100's of them.  If some of you guys want a few bands to work with PM me.  If you send me a self addressed stamped envelope I will mail you back some bands.  You can give me a list of what labels you want.  If I have them I will send them to you.


----------



## Halfcaff (Jul 24, 2010)

That's awesome. I might take you up on that. Thanks Peter.


----------



## aggromere (Jul 24, 2010)

No problemo.  Just send me a PM and I will send you back my address


----------



## DrPepper8412 (Jul 24, 2010)

I guess I'd better get to makin' one too! My Uncle'll sure enjoy one. Just gotta find out his favorite brand.....


----------



## bitshird (Jul 24, 2010)

Those are nice, I like the idea of a matt finish, but I'm not sure that Renwax will offer much protection from skin oils and sweat, but for now they sure look good.


----------



## penfancy (Jul 24, 2010)

Those are very cool. I was puffin on a Romeo and Julieta just this afternoon.


----------



## Halfcaff (Jul 24, 2010)

Actually I'm not sure either. I have never used it by itself. I suppose I could always reapply it. Any other ideas??


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 24, 2010)

aggromere said:


> Cigar stuff seems to be really catching fire, (joke).  Me and two of my cousins have been saving cigar bands for a long time now and I bet I have 100's of them.  If some of you guys want a few bands to work with PM me.  If you send me a self addressed stamped envelope I will mail you back some bands.  You can give me a list of what labels you want.  If I have them I will send them to you.


they Look Great! I was just looking through my blanks for another shot at one and found a nice piece of black walnut.
Peter that's a great offer, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 24, 2010)

Very nice work.  They get more realistic looking all the time.   When is some one going to come up with one that has smoke coming out of it?


----------



## boxerman (Jul 24, 2010)

2 cool pens.


----------



## Toni (Jul 25, 2010)

Excellent pens!! Loving this cigar look!!


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 25, 2010)

You could use Satin Wipe On Poly to get a lasting satin finish.


----------



## Halfcaff (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  I am keeping them in my humidor that I made a few months back out of cocobolo with my real cigars so they pick up the smell. So now they will look and smell like a cigar!  

Cindy, I have never used poly on a pen before but I bet that would work.  All I have right now is gloss wipe on poly.  I might have to give that a try. Thanks


----------



## Stick Rounder (Jul 25, 2010)

That's Cool.


----------



## Halfcaff (Jul 25, 2010)

Just for kicks here is a picture of the cigars in the humidor!


----------

